

The Corporate Bullshit Generator - anacleto
http://cbsg.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/live

======
sprkyco
Run this through
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447)
(www.sansbullshitsans.com) and you end up with something like:
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150225/13365130142/heres...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150225/13365130142/heres-140-fully-
redacted-pages-explaining-how-much-snowdens-leaks-have-harmed-nations-
security.shtml)

------
Mamacom
It's annoying that corporate flacks have stolen so many useful words and
rendered them meaningless through over-use.

